# Joshua (one year Time lapse short film)



## asjasj123 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello everyone
I have been working on time lapse project over the last year. It is about Joshua Trees living in CA.
I used 5d mark III, 17-40 f4 L, 24-70mm f2.8 L , 135mm f2 L
I especially loved 135mm f2 L lens. it is such a great lens for both landscape and portrait. I highly recommend you guys to use it.
please check out the link. if you guys like it, please share with other people.
thank you very much~
Sungjin.

https://vimeo.com/79361710


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2013)

Nicely done. 

...Welcome to CR


----------



## rpt (Nov 18, 2013)

Click said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> ...Welcome to CR


+1

Lovely!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 23, 2013)

WOW, one year, that takes a lot of patience and dedication to go back to the place again and again ... well done sir, its done beautifully ... and welcome to CR.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Welcome to CR.

This is superlative, really love the night-time stuff especially, I'm trying to crack astro timelapse myself just now, but hitting brick walls, you've nailed it though.

May I make a couple of observations in the spirit of constructive critique?

-would you consider a re-edit with a time of day chronology? I kind of felt a little bit 'oh here we are again' in places. I think a super sharp 1 minute edit putting a single 24 hours only would have much more impact. Nobody need know it wasn't all the one day. The cuts between angles would get you round this.

-the shots are very static, i noticed a ken burns type pan and scan in one. With your 5ds resolution you could have added a lot more, just for interest. This felt a bit like a slideshow at times (again back to point 1, brevity is best sometimes) there are tricks also in after effects that can be employed to add fake perspective though warping and 3d rotation. Overdone its terrible, held back a bit and it can really lift static camera positions.
I'm also trying to master the use of a cheap goto telescope mount in my timelapse. This could have added motion and perspective for little extra cost.

-final grumble, the flashguns going off at night. I realise you wouldn't have had exclusive use of the location, I'm slso guessing you've used quicktime pro to make your image sequences? You could have deleted individual frames with flash from your images folder, this would have removed this distracting artefact, with little if any discernable effect on the smoothness of your animation.

-final final grumble, i don't know anything about the joshua tree, other than U2's fine album. And I still don't.
Are they endangered? Are they unique to this region? Do they bear fruit? How old are they? Tthere was the chance to add some captions to compliment the beautiful shots.

As I said at the start, this is really great, i hope my comments don't offend. I really like this a lot.


----------

